# Thema JSP (Anfängerfrage)



## newbieeee (30. Apr 2006)

Da ich aus den Internetangaben nicht hundertprozentig schlau werde möchte ich fragen ob es mir jemand für dummies erklären kann:

bei JSP Technik

Stimmt die Vermutung, dass der Webseserver, die JSP Seiten, welche ja auch Code beinhalten in Servlets umwandelt, das dan das entsprechende ausführt? oder so ähnlich.

Ich hoffe ich hab mich nicht zu unverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Roar (30. Apr 2006)

ja. intern werden JSPs wie servlets behandelt und ausgeführt.


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du FTP-Zugriff auf den Server hast, der deine
JSP-Seiten hostet. Wenn ja schau mal in das Verzeichnis

/WEB-INF/work

und suche dort nach Dateien die mit *__jsp.java* enden.

Zumindest bei meinem Provider kannst du dort den jeweiligen Code
der aus deinen JSP-Seiten generierten Servlets _bestaunen_.


----------



## Jockel (3. Mai 2006)

Die eigentliche Frage wurde ja schon beantwortet. Allerdings langt da ein Webserver nicht für, statt dessen ist ein Servlet-Container ist vonnöten. (Das nur als kleiner Hinweis)


----------

